# 2012 Cruze 1.8 6 manual



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Do not do it!!!! All that chip does is makes your vehicle run lean to save fuel. DO NOT DO IT


----------



## gtaa9 (Jul 3, 2014)

Will it hurt the engine? Run lean?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Running lean is a good way to increase your emissions. In Denver you would probably not pass emissions with a chip like this. If you're looking for more power take a look at Trifecta Tune 2011+ Chevrolet Cruze 1.8.


----------



## gtaa9 (Jul 3, 2014)

Will it hurt the engine? So I'll be gaining mpg and power at the same time?


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

I saw a video on YouTube saying that they don't do anything at all. They installed it on a honda and ran it on the dyno before and after installation and it didn't affect any of the numbers. It's just a scam. 

m.youtube.com/watch?v=VGtImIP6j3A


----------



## gtaa9 (Jul 3, 2014)

That sucks...I just got mine in the mail. I'll install it anyways and I'll let you guys know how it went.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Make sure you price out the parts you modify and make sure it's not somewhere to get wet. You will cel every time the car gets washed or rains for maf voltage. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## gtaa9 (Jul 3, 2014)

I installed the chip. I'll let you guys know how things turn out.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

gtaa9 said:


> I installed the chip. I'll let you guys know how things turn out.


Did you take pictures of it? 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## gtaa9 (Jul 3, 2014)

I got an extra 3mpg. I know that it say's 4-7 none the less I'm a happy camper. No I didn't take pictures.


----------

